

Rutan Launches Kickstarter Campaign for RC Models of SpaceShipOne - dreamcompiler
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1577292483/radical-revolutionary-rutan-now-fly-your-own-space

======
jonsterling
Related:
[http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Horror_of_Fang_Rock_(TV_story)](http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Horror_of_Fang_Rock_\(TV_story\))

